# Amy what are you doing now



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I quite like AW but FFS sort it out girlfriend...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd rather listen to Amy Williams. I'd rather look at Amy Williams. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Agree with the comments... shocking


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

What a mess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

amazes me why people even bother with her anymore! such a shame people want to wash there life away!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

what a waste of a talent!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I hope she didn't get paid for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

That reminds me, my chimney needs sweeping.


----------



## donnaw (May 13, 2011)

Oh dear, what a mess!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Was watching different videos of AW earlier for the different songs she sang ............ well attempted to :lol:

What a state, she should be binned by her record company and foooooooked off!!!

Some of her songs i can hum and sing along to, but she is one foooked up piece of work!!!

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

She has issues... :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> She has issues... :?


If everyone who "has issues" would turn to drugs about half of the population would be on it


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > She has issues... :?
> ...


I should think more than half the population are on some kind of drug. If you drink or smoke it's no different. If you take tranquillisers or anti-depressants it's no different. The fact that some drugs are 'approved' for use is only really a method of implementing control and levying a tax to generate income for the government. Moral attitude to drugs is 'adjusted' by their legal 'status' but in reality a drug is a drug is a drug.

She is plainly in need of professional help and without being privy to what is going on in her life I think we should perhaps extend a little compassion before publicly just ripping her to shreds.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


 I wish more of our politicians were like you Rich. You are so right about drugs and those which society deems it acceptable to be on and those it does not. Fact is A & E on friday and saturday nights are not filled with dope smokers, crack heads, smack heads or speed freaks, they are usually over run with pissed up fools, hurling abuse at the staff and making cocks of themselves.
The wards likewise are usually fairly well stocked with patients with smoking related diseases and or complications caused by smoking to existing problems.
The fact that the government gets to tax the shit out of these (the most deadly of drugs), and therefore give them some weird social acceptability is utterly bizzare on the face of it. Those they do not get to tax get demonized, when in truth as you rightly pointed out, a drug is a drug is a drug, just because it gets taxed, does not stop it being so. If the law were to change tomorrow, Co-op would be classified as a drugs dealer.
As for Amy, her demons are both taxed and un-taxed drugs, with deeper lying psycological and esteem issues. Sadly for her, people have realised they are able to make money off her and so they continue to whore her around, regardless of her physical and mental well being.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Crack Ho :-(


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

too heavy for me fellas.........wait till ive had a glass or two of my drug and i'll return


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Interesting your replies, Rich ans Ocean7.

There is one thing to consider though; this girl hasn't always been on drugs (what ever they are). At some point she made the conscious decision to dabble in them. I'm sorry, she gets no sympathy from me, which doesn't mean to say I wouldn't help her on a professional level as I have helped other people to come off drugs


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Interesting your replies, Rich ans Ocean7. I'm sorry, she gets no sympathy from me, which doesn't mean to say I wouldn't help her on a professional level as I have helped other people to come off drugs


In that case I'm sure she'll beat a path to your door Dani... :lol: :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> I wish more of our politicians were like you Rich. You are so right about drugs and those which society deems it acceptable to be on and those it does not. Fact is A & E on friday and saturday nights are not filled with dope smokers, crack heads, smack heads or speed freaks, they are usually over run with pissed up fools, hurling abuse at the staff and making cocks of themselves.
> The wards likewise are usually fairly well stocked with patients with smoking related diseases and or complications caused by smoking to existing problems.
> The fact that the government gets to tax the shit out of these (the most deadly of drugs), and therefore give them some weird social acceptability is utterly bizzare on the face of it. Those they do not get to tax get demonized, when in truth as you rightly pointed out, a drug is a drug is a drug, just because it gets taxed, does not stop it being so. If the law were to change tomorrow, Co-op would be classified as a drugs dealer.
> As for Amy, her demons are both taxed and un-taxed drugs, with deeper lying psycological and esteem issues. Sadly for her, people have realised they are able to make money off her and so they continue to whore her around, regardless of her physical and mental well being.


Do you work in the medical profession? I'm no politician but I cannot abide injustice, unfairness and worse, prejudice. We seem to live in a world of soap operas and pretension and quite honestly it's pushing intelligent thinking and reality out of the window. :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't think it's funny Rich. It is very sad if anyone gets to that state she's in!

I do understand that people in the public eye are under enormous pressure to "perform". Those people then need to make a choice if they can't perform without the prop up of drugs: to either quit what they are doing or they may give into drugs. If they do the latter, they do so knowingly in 99.9% of the time


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I don't think it's funny Rich. It is very sad if anyone gets to that state she's in!
> 
> I do understand that people in the public eye are under enormous pressure to "perform". Those people then need to make a choice if they can't perform without the prop up of drugs: to either quit what they are doing or they may give into drugs. If they do the latter, they do so knowingly in 99.9% of the time


Dani, it isn't funny at all. Unfortunately people have a habit of ridiculing things they have no compassion for or fail to understand. It's the easy option...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Unfortunately people have a habit of ridiculing things they have no compassion for or fail to understand. It's the easy option...


That in itself I would call not grown up = childish


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The tour has just been pulled


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately people have a habit of ridiculing things they have no compassion for or fail to understand. It's the easy option...
> ...


Cool.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish more of our politicians were like you Rich. You are so right about drugs and those which society deems it acceptable to be on and those it does not. Fact is A & E on friday and saturday nights are not filled with dope smokers, crack heads, smack heads or speed freaks, they are usually over run with pissed up fools, hurling abuse at the staff and making cocks of themselves.
> ...


 No, Rich, thankfully I do not work in the medical profession, but have the utmost respect for those that do, possibly the single most underpaid and in many ways undervalued sectors of our society.
I simply refuse to look at the world with blinkers on, and find the self serving hypocrisy of many of societies attitudes towards certain areas of modern life utterly abhorent.
Fact - we know that alcohol and tobacco kills people in the tens of thousands, is it banned - no, is it demonized - no, are those who regular;y use and abuse it treated the same as someone who abuses crack, or heroin or even cannabis, no.
Why - because government decides that it is far better to tax it and make money off these two drugs - end result, they become socially acceptable, even becoming to some extent part of the national fabric and identity. The hypocrisy of that I find deplorable.
Another sad side of our society is captured by the Winehouse saga. We take a very talented young and naiive person, lift them up to astatus that very few are able to comprehend, let alone deal with, usually they are emersed into a world of fales friendships and professional exploiters, they are not adequately protected by those around them from the sharks that almost always enevitably turn up, they fall by the wayside, be it through whatever drug of choice, some require no drugs they just have a mental breakdown.
They are then expected to continue to perform as before, and as long as the money comes in, no one around them gives enough of a shit to stop the circus. Menawhile the world watches on as it happens, the press take great sport in destroying that which they strove to create, and everyone else looks on wondering what the fxxk happened to Amy Winehouse, or Britney Spears, or Jimi Hendrix, or Jim Morrisson.... the list and the circle goes round and around.


----------

